# good muffler/s for 280zx?



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

im installing a side exhaust on my 280zx that wil run all the way down the from the rea of the front wheel well to the front of the rear wheel well. (down the rocker panel) is there a good long exhaust that wont break the bank? 40-50 inches and with at least 3in diameter?


----------



## Automediajoe (Jan 15, 2011)

I dont know of any off hand. but my guess is a custom/metal shop could make one for you pretty easily. my guess is you could get one for half the cost of name brand exhaust.


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

ite thanks!


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

that was a good modification. I would like to have some pictures of that. I am also interested in such mods. Can you please help..


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

hey guys. cut the exhaust all the way to the headers out on my 280zx. i LOVE the straight pipe sound and performance. unlike other peeps, i didnt lose a single bit of bottom end and it revs higher now with better throttle response. i like it so much that i will just be doing a straight pipe side exiting exhaust right behind the front wheel wells. no muffler. i decided not to do the side pipes cause i drove a buddies challenger with them and the noise is really bad that close to you. when there farther up it sounds a lot better and blends with the engine nicely


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

and of course chrome is really, really expensive. there isnt a good shop around here and i couldnt fins any 2.5 inch diameter, 45inch long sections online. but i am happy with doing the side exiting exhaust. better performance anyways. to hell with back pressure!!! i found that the thicker the metal pipe you use the more mean low tone you get at idle by the way, and it sounds more consistent through the rev range


----------

